# roland gx-24 cutting speed



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

What is the correct cutting speed for the Roland cutter I believe factory has it set to 20cm/s.

If you go to 25cm/s is the a faster or slower on the cutting time and how does it effect your cutting??

How do you reset the GX-24 to factory settings???

Any info would be appreciated!!!


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

25cm/s is faster. cm/s is for centimeters per second.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

so do you get smoother cuts at a slower cm/s ????


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

vipgraphx said:


> What is the correct cutting speed for the Roland cutter I believe factory has it set to 20cm/s.
> 
> If you go to 25cm/s is the a faster or slower on the cutting time and how does it effect your cutting??
> 
> ...


Factory Reset is under "OTHERS" in the menu of the cutter.

-Dana


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^^ Thanks!!


----------

